# Ich hack deinen PC , du penner ...



## maxpapa (16 Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich hab im netz einen saulustigen mitschnitt eines chat-dialogs gefunden . aber lest selbst:

Das Internet ist voll von Menschen, die sich als semiprofessionelle 1337-Hax0rz ausgeben. Am Abend des 4. Aprils passierte etwas Außergewöhnliches...

In unserem IRC-Channel #stopHipHop ging es rund. Ein mächtig böser Hip-Hopper, scheinbar angewidert durch unsere objektive und ernstgemeinte Internetseite, stieg in unseren Chat-Kanal ein, um verheerende Folgen seiner Crackerkunst zu demonstrieren.
(Für alle Neulinge: StopHipHop.de richtet sich gegen Hip-Hopper - in einer ironischen Art und Weise.)

Nachdem dieses Hip-Hop-Prachtexemplar eine gewisse Zeitlang mit allen Anwesenden einen verbalen Analverkehr durchführte (ohne dabei ihre Mütter, Väter, Haustiere und andere Familienangehörige zu verschonen; O-Ton: "solche penner opfer satanisten wie euch punks fickt man bei uns jeden tag in der arsch"), passierte etwas, was wir zuerst nicht Mal ernst nahmen. Er wollte einen Rechner hacken. Meinen Rechner.

Einige Anmerkungen am Rande:

1.) Der Name des gefährlichen Hax0rz ist bitchchecker. Meine Wenigkeit ist den Besuchern von StopHipHop.de als Elch bekannt.

2.) Die IP-Adresse 127.0.0.1 (auch „localhost“ genannt) kennt jeder. Diese Zahlenkombination ist schlichtweg die IP-Adresse eines jeden Rechners. Greift man auf diese zu, landet man auf seiner eigenen Hardware.

3.) Ein Ping timeout ist eine Unterbrechung der Verbindung - zum Beispiel durch einen Absturz des Rechners. Doch nun zurück zur Geschichte:

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

<bitchchecker> warum schmeist ihr mich raus

<bitchchecker> könnt ihr nicht normal dieskutiern

<bitchchecker> antworte mir!

<Elch> wir haben dich nicht herausgeschmissen

<Elch> Du hattest ein Ping timeout: * bitchchecker (~java@euirc-a97f9137.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

<bitchchecker> was für ping man

<bitchchecker> das timing von meinem pc ist richtig

<bitchchecker> ich hab sogar die sommerzeit drin

<bitchchecker> du hast mich gebannt

<bitchchecker> gibs zu hurensohn

<HopperHunter|afk> LOL

<HopperHunter|afk> scheisse bist du dumm, sommerzeit^^

<bitchchecker> alter halts maul wir HABEN JETZT SOMMERZEIT!!

<bitchchecker> seit zwei wochen schon!

<bitchchecker> wenn du pc startest kommt von windows eine meldung das sommerzeit eingestellt wird

<Elch> Du kennst dich ja voll mit Rechner aus.

<bitchchecker> halts maul ich hack dich

<Elch> ok, ich bin ja schon ruhig, nicht dass du uns zeigst was für ein toller Hacker du bist ^^

<bitchchecker> sag mir deine netzwerk nummer man dann bist du tot

<Elch> Ähm, die ist 129.0.0.1

<Elch> oder war es 127.0.0.1

<Elch> ja genau die war es: 127.0.0.1 Ich warte dann mal auf einen dollen Hackerangriff

<bitchchecker> in fünf minuten ist deine fest platte gelöscht

<Elch> Da habe ich jetzt aber Angst

<bitchchecker> halts maul du bist gleich weg

<bitchchecker> ich hab hier ein program da gebe ich deine ip ein und du bist tot

<bitchchecker> sag schon mal auf wieder sehen

<Elch> zu wem?

<bitchchecker> zu dir mann

<bitchchecker> buy buy

<Elch> Ich zitter schon förmlich vor einem so krassen Hack0r wie du einer bist

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-61a2169c.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)

Was passierte, ist klar: Der Kerl gab seine eigene IP-Adresse in sein mächtiges Hack-Programm ein und ließ damit seinen eigenen Rechner abstürzen. Somit war der Angriff auf meinen PC wohl erstmal gescheitert. Ich fing bereits an zu glauben, dass ich nun Ruhe vor weiteren Attacken habe, doch ein guter Hacker gibt bekanntlich niemals auf. Zwei Minuten später kam er wieder.

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

<bitchchecker> alter sei froh das mein pc abgestürzt ist sonst wärest du weg

<Metanot> lol

<Elch> bitchchecker: Dann versuch mich doch nochmal zu hacken... Ich habe immer noch die gleiche IP: 127.0.0.1

<bitchchecker> du bist so dumm alter

<bitchchecker> sag schon mal buy buy

<bitchchecker> buy buy elch

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-b5cd558e.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#) 


Die Stimmung war angespannt... Würde er es schaffen, nach diesen zwei misslungenen Versuchen doch noch meinen PC zum Absturz zu bringen? Ich wartete ab. Es geschah nichts. Ich war erleichtert... Sechs Minuten verstrichen, bevor er die nächste Angriffsweile vorbereitete. Als Hacker, der normalerweise ganze Rechenzentren knackt, wusste er nun auch, woran er zuvor scheiterte.

* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #stopHipHop

<bitchchecker> elch du huren sohn

<Metanot> bitchchecker wie alt bist du?

<Elch> was denn bitchchecker?

<bitchchecker> du hast eine fire wall

<Elch> kann sein, kenn mich nicht so aus

<bitchchecker> ich bin 26

<Metanot> mit 26 so einen umgangston?

<Elch> woran hast du gemerkt, dass ich eine Firewall habe?

<Metanot> tststs das is not very gott mein freund

<bitchchecker> weil deine schwuchtel fire wall mein ausschalt signal auf mich zurück gelengt hat

<bitchchecker> sei ein mann mach die scheisse aus

<Elch> cool, wusste gar nicht, dass das geht.

<bitchchecker> dan zerlegt mein virus deinen pc man

<Metanot> hackt ihr euch grad?

<Elch> ja bitchchecker versucht mich zu hacken

<Metanot> he bitchchecker wenn du hacker bist dann musst du auch um ne firewall rumkommen das schaff ja sogar ich

<bitchchecker> ja man ich hack den elch aber der pisser hat eine fire wall der

<Metanot> welche firewall hast du denn?

<bitchchecker> wie ein mädchen

<Metanot> firewall is normal da muss man als normaler hacker doch schon dran vorbeikommen...du mädchen^^

<He> Bitch gib dir lieber nen jackson und chill du laesst dich provozieren und lieferst den kleinen pupertierenden Maedchen immer wieder neuen stoff

<bitchchecker> mach fire wall aus dann schick ich dir einen virus ficker

<Elch> Nö

<Metanot> he bitchchecker warum ausmachen schalt doch du sie aus!!!!!!!!!!!

<bitchchecker> hast schiss

<bitchchecker> ich hab kein bock so zu hacken wenn der wie ein mädchen sich fire wall versteckt

<bitchchecker> elch mach deine scheis wall aus!

<Metanot> ich wollt mal was zu dem bitchteildingviech sagen, also kennst du die definition von hacken??? wenn er die firewall ausmacht is das ne einladung und hat mit hacken rein garnichts mehr zu tun

<bitchchecker> halts maul

<Metanot> lol

<bitchchecker> meine alte oma sufrt mir fire wall

<bitchchecker> und ihr luschen gibt euch so cool und traut euch nicht ohne fire wall ins internet

Er bezeichnet mich als Mädchen und meint, höchstens seine Oma würde eine Firewall einsetzen. Ich weiß zwar, dass ältere Menschen deutlich klüger als die jüngeren sind, aber das lasse ich nicht auf mir beruhen. Um zu sehen, ob er wirklich ein guter Hacker ist, lüge ich und lasse alles beim Alten. Ich habe ja auch keine Firewall. Die hat nur mein Router.

Zitat:

<Elch> bitchchecker, ein Kollege hat mir gerade gezeigt wie man die Firewall ausmacht. Jetzt darfste es nochmal versuchen

<Metanot> bitchhacker kann nicht hacken

<Black[TdV]> was fürn wortspiel ^^

<bitchchecker> word man

<Elch> bitchchecker: Ich warte immer noch auf deinen Angriff

<Metanot> wie oft noch der ist kein hacker!

<bitchchecker> alter willst du einen virus

<bitchchecker> sag mir deine ip und der löscht deine fest platte

<Metanot> lol ne lass mal bin selber hacker und wenn man weiss wie sich hacker verhalten dann kann ich dir mit 100,00% sagen, hacker bist du nicht..^^

<Elch> 127.0.0.1

<Elch> ist doch ganz einfach

<bitchchecker> lolololol bist du dumm man bist gleich weg

<bitchchecker> und werden schon die ersten dateien gelöscht?

<Elch> mom...

<Elch> ich schau nach

Panisch starte ich den Windows-Explorer, mein Herz rast. Habe ich ihn etwa unterschätzt?

<bitchchecker> brauchst gar nicht retten schaffst du nicht hurensohn

<Elch> das ist aber schlecht

<bitchchecker> elch du spast deine festplatte g: ist gelöscht

<Elch> ja, da läßt sich wohl nichts machen

<bitchchecker> und in 20 sekunden ist f: weg



Ja wirklich, die Laufwerke G: und F: sind weg. Hatte ich überhaupt welche? Egal, zum Nachdenken bleibt keine Zeit, kaltes Schaudern läuft mir den Rücken hinunter. Dafür versüßt bitchchecker meine Qualen mit einen guten Musiktipp.

Zitat:

<bitchchecker> tupac rules

<bitchchecker> elch du hurenshon dein f: ist weg und e: auch

Das Laufwerk E Oh, meine Güte... Da sind die ganzen Spiele drauf! Die Urlaubsfotos auch! Ich sehe sofort nach. Aber es ist immer noch da. Dabei hat doch der Hacker gesagt, es sei gelöscht...?


Oder ist er gar nicht auf meinem Rechner?


<bitchchecker> und d: ist bei 45 prozent du spast lolololol

<He> wieso sagt Meta nichts mehr

<Elch> weil der gerade auf dem Boden vor lachen wohl liegt

<Black[TdV]> ^^

<bitchchecker> dein d: ist weg

<He> weiter so BITCH


Der Typ hat's echt drauf: Mein CD-Laufwerk soll etwas gelöscht haben. Bitchchecker macht also meinen betagten Diskschlucker zu einem Brenner! Aber wie schafft der das? Ich muss ihn gleich mal fragen. Einige sprechen ihm schon Mut zu. Er selbst gibt Sicherheitsratschläge, wie das Desaster auf meinen Festplatten hätte vermieden werden können.


Zitat:

<bitchchecker> elch man du bist so dumm gib niemals deine ip im internet

<bitchchecker> ich bin schon bei c: 30 prozent


Soll ich vielleicht endlich aufklären, dass er gar nicht meinen Rechner attackiert?


* bitchchecker (~java@euirc-9ff3c180.dip.t-dialin.net) Quit (Ping timeout#)


Zu spät... Es ist 20:22 Uhr, als wir eine letzte Botschaft von unserem Hacker unter dem Pseudonym "bitchchecker" erhalten. Es wird gemeldet, er habe ein "Ping timeout". Seitdem haben wir ihn nicht wieder gesehen... Liegt wohl an der Sommerzeit.




*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Homer79 (16 Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich zwar gescheut alles zu lesen, hat sich aber echt gelohnt...*ROFL*

Is ja wirklich der Hammer, wie doof muss einer alleine eigentlich sein!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Waelder (16 Dezember 2008)

*Da häng ich mich*

Da häng ich mich an.

Meine Fresse. Das waren 5min Lesen Wert .........:sm11:

Gruss Wälder


----------



## sue port (16 Dezember 2008)

ich sach nur, primitiv aber gut,...*ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Dezember 2008)

Superlustig!!! Warum kann ich so etwas nie erleben?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 Dezember 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Superlustig!!! Warum kann ich so etwas nie erleben?


Versuch doch mal den Computer mit der Adresse 127.0.0.1 zu hacken. Klappt bestimmt


----------



## johnij (16 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal den Computer mit der Adresse 127.0.0.1 zu hacken. Klappt bestimmt


 
Local wär´s einfacher mit einem Hammer...................


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 Dezember 2008)

Komisch... wenn ich in der Eingabeaufforderung "format C:/" eingebe, kommt immer die Meldung "Systemlaufwerk kann nicht gelöscht werden".

Ich glaube, ich bin zu blöde zum hacken... *ROFL*


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
ich wusste es in grauer vorzeit hatten wir auch mal so einen rohrkrepierer hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=17616&postcount=13
muss wohl am namen liegen


----------



## vierlagig (16 Dezember 2008)

vielleicht sollteste auf diesen beitrag hier verlinken: http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=17172&postcount=3


----------



## HeizDuese (17 Dezember 2008)

Echt putzig...ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich zweifle die Echtheit der Schilderung überhaupt nicht an  

Armes Deutschland


----------



## Ralle (17 Dezember 2008)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> Echt putzig...ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich zweifle die Echtheit der Schilderung überhaupt nicht an
> 
> Armes Deutschland



Ist ja schon alt, hatte wir im Forum auch schon einmal. 
Elch ist Mod im Forum von stophiphop .
Dort war damals auch die Story nachzulesen, keine Ahnung ob sie da noch online ist.


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ist ja schon alt...


 
Aber trotzdem immer noch saulustig!


----------



## Sven_HH (17 Dezember 2008)

Hier ein Angebot aus dem Fan Shop...


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

Sven_HH schrieb:


> Hier ein Angebot aus dem Fan Shop...



vielleicht solltest du einfach die grafikadresse kopieren, denn dein link führt ins nirvana


----------



## nade (23 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Local wär´s einfacher mit einem Hammer...................


Also ich würde dazu eine Spalltaxt oder überhaupt eine Axt vorziehen... geht dann wie beim Holzhacken... immer nur drauf.
*ROFL*
Kannt ich schon, ist wie in manchen Chats einem den ASCI Code mit Alt+F4 machen lassen.


----------



## maxi (28 Dezember 2008)

MIT STRG+ALT+F4 lassen sich alle Administaratorfunktionen für den Chat aktivieren. 
Auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Ralle (28 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> MIT STRG+ALT+F4 lassen sich alle Administaratorfunktionen für den Chat aktivieren.
> Auch hier im Forum.



Mist, schein beim MAC nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## zotos (28 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mist, schein beim MAC nicht zu funktionieren.



Das reiht sich nur in die Liste der Dinge ein die beim Mac nicht funktionieren ;o)


----------



## vierlagig (28 Januar 2009)




----------



## DeMoly (5 Dezember 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zwar gescheut alles zu lesen, hat sich aber echt gelohnt...*ROFL*
> 
> Is ja wirklich der Hammer, wie doof muss einer alleine eigentlich sein!
> 
> Viele Grüße


 Sogar ich als 12 Jähriger hacker weiß das man sowas nicht macht*ACK*:sw8::icon_surprised::sw14:


----------



## jabba (5 Dezember 2009)

DeMoly schrieb:


> Sogar ich als 12 Jähriger hacker weiß das man sowas nicht macht*ACK*:sw8::icon_surprised::sw14:


Mit Deinen zwölf Jahren gehörst Du aber jetzt ins Bett.*ROFL*


----------



## Backdoor (6 Dezember 2009)

Einfach spitze *******lol*******


----------



## erzteufele (7 Dezember 2009)

gut  aber schon URALT 

hier http://german-bash.org/ gibt´s viele so sachen!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (7 Dezember 2009)

lol zu geil *ROFL*


----------



## Jan (8 Dezember 2009)

*Ich hab mich weggeschmissen.*

Das kann man sich auch mehrmals durchlesen.
Das hätte man filmen müssen. Dann hätte man sich jeden Abend in den Schlaf lachen können.

Ich glaub ich versuch auch mal den Elch zu hacken.
Wie war seine IP? 127.0.0.1?!
Das wäre doch gelacht.

Höhö. War ein Scherz.


----------

